# LEDs in abundance!



## foxfish (15 May 2012)

Check out this site for an amazing array of LED lighting .... http://www.ledlightingdream.com/par38-l ... #more-1576


----------



## BigTom (16 May 2012)

Would love to know how effective those LED floodlights are (and what the spread is like on them). My 70w MH shop spotlight has just died and gave a pretty close spread to what I needed (3'x3' tank approx 2' below light), but wouldn't mind something cheaper to run.

EDIT - In answer to my own question, the floods have a quoted 'viewing angle' of 120 degrees. I'm assuming this is the same as beam angle, which, following some rather shaky high school trigonometry, would mean having the light lowered to about a foot off the water, which wouldn't really work for me.


----------



## BigTom (16 May 2012)

Hmm, anyone care to hazard a guess as to what wattage SMD LED Floodlight would be roughly equivalent to a 70w MH suspended 2' over a 1' deep tank?!

Something like this... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LED-Floodligh ... 178wt_1163


----------



## foxfish (17 May 2012)

No idea Tom but they look far to good to be any good at that price - but who knows perhaps they are really fantastic  :?


----------



## BigTom (18 May 2012)

Well curiosity got the better of me... ordered the 30W 'White light' version, supposedly about 100W MH equivalent (based on, who knows?).

Anyway, it's useless. I don't have a PAR meter but it's obviously only about half the power of my 70W MH, if that. The light beam is also really broad, and the colour temperature is really cold.

I suppose I could see them working if you wanted to DIY them into a hood and have them right above the water, but for suspending at any sort of height... nope.


----------



## foxfish (18 May 2012)

Bad luck Tom, I guesse we all know the saying.....


----------



## Skatersav (18 May 2012)

What's the saying Foxfish?  LEDs suck?!  

I'm not a believer.  I've tried loads of LEDs for loads of different things and I always find the light they cast turns the place into the maximum security wing at Barlinnie prison.


----------



## BigTom (18 May 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> Bad luck Tom, I guesse we all know the saying.....



Yeah, figured it was worth a punt for the cost of the return postage.


----------



## Antipofish (18 May 2012)

Skatersav said:
			
		

> What's the saying Foxfish?  LEDs suck?!
> 
> I'm not a believer.  I've tried loads of LEDs for loads of different things and I always find the light they cast turns the place into the maximum security wing at Barlinnie prison.



You need to have seen George Farmers tank (that Troi is now caretaker of) then because he ran it with 2 x TMC tiles and it looked great.  And I believe Ianho is running 2 x Grobeams now and he is chuffed with the result.  A lot of newer products are also dimmable.  I thing that LED's are undoubtedly the future and its a shame for people to discount them based on generalisations  :? 

Out of interest Skatersav, have you tried any dimmable versions ?


----------



## foxfish (18 May 2012)

The saying is - "you get what you pay for" - unfortunately, affective LEDS are expensive!

Personally I am not a great fan, the colour choice is limited & the good units are not good value in my opinion!

However I do believe that LEDs are going to get better & cheaper, maybe the future but, maybe not!


----------



## BigTom (18 May 2012)

On the plus side, I got a replacement 70w MH for a mere £20, so can't complain really.


----------



## ghostsword (18 May 2012)

The tmc lights are nice, I have a 1000nd tile.

But there will be something good coming.  

I measured today with a par meter, I own one, a set of leds from germany, that were measuring 80par at substrate.  now that is an amazing unit!! 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 May 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> The tmc lights are nice, I have a 1000nd tile.



Hey luis, 
I was looking at getting a 1000ND tile for a tank Ive just bought. 
Its a 60x40x40 (cm). Would one of these be adequate for a high tech? 

What do you use it on? Can you show me any pictures of setup please? Either in here or to my inbox.

Regards,


----------



## ghostsword (19 May 2012)

I am running it on a 60cm by 45 by 40, tank named monsanto. High tech, just 5 hours of light. A jungle.  


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 May 2012)

If its good enough for you, it definitely is for me!  

Do you use a controller? Or just at 100%?

Think the idea of a sunrise/ sunset would be pleasant.  And closer to mimicking nature. 

Thanks for your reply luis, i will look into getting my hands on one  
Oh before I forget, is yours hung above or done using 2 brackets and rails?
Wouldnt know which would be better?

Regards,


----------



## ghostsword (19 May 2012)

I am using it with the tmc brackets, quite high from the tank. 

I do have a 45 minute ramp up at end and close. You can leave the light at 1% at shutdown, a bit like full moon. Nice unit, I would not mind getting another, but the controllers are expensive. 

May invest on a multi controller so that I can use more than one.


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## BigTom (19 May 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> I am using it with the tmc brackets, quite high from the tank.



What sort of height do you reckon it'd need to be at to cover 90x90cm, Luis? And d'ya reckon it'd be any use for a low light setup at that distance.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 May 2012)

Think Ive just got a Brand new 1000ND tile and Controller for £190. Bonus


----------



## ghostsword (20 May 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Think Ive just got a Brand new 1000ND tile and Controller for £190. Bonus



This is a good deal..  


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## ghostsword (20 May 2012)

BigTom said:
			
		

> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For low light it will be perfect, at 60cm from substrate, 45cm of water it will put out almost 50par.

10 cm from the sensor it gives 220par. 

Mid tank it is about 80par, so good for stems.


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Antipofish (20 May 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> I am using it with the tmc brackets, quite high from the tank.
> 
> I do have a 45 minute ramp up at end and close. You can leave the light at 1% at shutdown, a bit like full moon. Nice unit, I would not mind getting another, but the controllers are expensive.
> 
> ...



Hi Luis what type of controller do you have to have to ramp the light up and down ?


----------



## ghostsword (20 May 2012)

I am using the tmc one. All easy to use and set up. Also has a storm function, which is cool.


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 May 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> I am using the tmc one. All easy to use and set up. Also has a storm function, which is cool.



Mine should be here Tues/Wed. Asked the seller if they could do me a deal and got both brand new to my door for £190. Absolutely cannot complain about that


----------



## Antipofish (20 May 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> I am using the tmc one. All easy to use and set up. Also has a storm function, which is cool.
> 
> 
> ___________________________
> ...



Is that the basic one or do you have to buy the expensive model ?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 May 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Antipofish,

The only difference between the ones that retail for £60 and the ones that retail for £170 is that the more pricey one allows up to 8 units to be controlled simultaneously. Whereas the cheaper one only allows for 2 I think.


----------



## Antipofish (20 May 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers whitey.  do the cheaper ones do the storm function too do you know ?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 May 2012)

Indeed they do mate. Im eagerly awaiting the delivery.
Then I have to get some ADA Amazonia Powder and some Ryouh Stone and Im set on my 60x40x40 Opti.

Good Times! Will Journal it fo' sure.


----------



## Ady34 (20 May 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Will Journal it fo' sure.


Good to hear that, look forward to it.
Ady


----------



## darren636 (28 Nov 2013)

I was about to order a 30w led floodlight off amazon. I won't bother now. Doh!


----------

